
Ask HN: Good software to draw floorplans for a renovation project? - climb_stealth
Basically we have an apartment with naked rooms and need to decide how to fit in cupboards, whitegoods and furniture. Ideal would be something that lets us draw and move features at scale.<p>There seems to be a lot of software out there that does this, but most of it looks quite clunky and it is hard to tell whether it is actually any good.<p>Mac support would be great and I&#x27;m happy to pay for it.<p>Have you built or renovated? Which software did you use to sketch plans and play through ideas?
======
apple314159
I've used SweetHome3D
([http://www.sweethome3d.com/](http://www.sweethome3d.com/)) and was quite
happy with it.

~~~
climb_stealth
Thanks for the suggestion! It's Open Source as well, I shall give it a try.

------
bhengaij
3d home

~~~
climb_stealth
Thanks for the suggestion! I believe they have since shut down [0] and moved
to Home Design 3D [1]. I'll give it a try.

[0] [http://www.livecad.net/EN/](http://www.livecad.net/EN/)

[1] [https://en.homedesign3d.net/](https://en.homedesign3d.net/)

~~~
bhengaij
Not gonna lie- I used them 20 years back. But it was damn simple and great
looking with good details. I think their name was "3d home" looks like
everybody calls themselves that now

~~~
climb_stealth
Hah, fair enough! And yes, I think 3d home has become a category. The one I
linked seems alright though from 5 minutes of playing with it.

